
Show HN: Simple AWS Reserved Instances Monitoring in Your Inbox - toeknee123
https://cloudforecast.io/reserved-instances-monitoring.html
======
toeknee123
Tony here, one of the co-founders of CloudForecast (www.cloudforecast.io)!

We just released a new feature to our daily cost reports that helps you keep
track of your AWS Reserved Instances. The new feature helps ensure your
Reserved Instances purchases are not going to waste by actively monitoring
utilization and expiration across a few major AWS products: EC2, ElastiCache,
RedShift and RDS.

Would love to hear your feedback and ways we can make this better!

